# Luz nocturna automatica



## VANESA (Nov 26, 2008)

aca de nuevo intentando hacer mi circuito de luz automatica ,este es uno que funciona a 220 volt a traves del diac y triac ,el problema es que con las luces de banjo consumo las blancas cuando el LDR recibe luz y aumenta su resistencia y por ende las luces se tendria que apagar ,quedan titilando ,al ver esto se me dio por medir con el tester si habia tension en el portalamparas y descubri que si ,¿esto es normal? o algo esta funcionando mal? acontinuacion les adjunto el circuito a ver si alguien me puede ayudar muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## crimson (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola Vanesa, creo que los sistemas a triac no sirven para luces bajo consumo. Hace poco compré un par de fotoceldas, una aclaraba que no era apta para lámparas bajo consumo, la observo bien y tenía un triac y un circuito similar al tuyo. La otra decía "apta bajo consumo" y venía con un relay. Tendrías que hacer la prueba con una lámpara común de filamento, para descartar que el problema esté en el circuito. Saludos C


----------



## VANESA (Nov 26, 2008)

con otras lamparas funciona bien ,igual supuestamente este circuito sirve para luces de bajo consumo ,en la pagina de pablin hay uno que tiene triac y dice que funca para luces de bajo consumo ,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2008)

VANESA dijo:
			
		

> con otras lamparas funciona bien



Otras lámparas de que tipo? Bajo consumo o incandescentes normales?

Las bajo consumo, normalmente, no son "dimmables" como dicen por ahí, es decir, no pueden reducir su brillo. Yo he visto algunas que lo hacen dentro de un cierto rango, pero no todas...
Acordate que esas lamparas tienen una especie de "fuente conmutada" interna para alimentar ese pequeño tubo fluorescente que es la lampara, y vos estas usando un control por ángulo de fase para alimentar esa fuente, así que no es descabellado pensar que el circuito interno puede estar "mandando fruta" a la lámpara cuando no tiene un ciclo completo de la señal de la línea...
Si solo necesitas que la lámpara encienda o no cuando no hay luz externa, vas a tener que cambiar el circuito por algo que use un relay. Si necesitas cambiar el brillo de la lámpara a medida que se desvanece la luz natural...vas a tener que buscar alguna lampara bajo consumo que admita esta forma de operación y...suerte con eso!

Saludos!


----------



## VANESA (Nov 26, 2008)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> VANESA dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



las incandecentes funcionan bien ,pero las de bajo consumo queda titilando? a este circuito se le puede agregar un relay , vos donde lo pondrias?


----------



## pdgarrone87 (Nov 26, 2008)

el problema con las lamparas de bajo consumo es, como dijieron mas arriba, que no se puede controlar la potencia a partir del control del ángulo de disparo. Sin embargo, si pueden manejarse con un triac, utilizandolo como relay de estado sólido, es decir, que conduzca todo el ciclo o corte todo el ciclo. Claro que esto solamente te permite prender o apagar, no controlar la potencia. Si no me equivoco existen unos optotriacs que incluyen un circuito detector de cruce por cero, o sea que lo unico que tendrías que hacer es encender el led del opto y el integrado se encarga de disparar el triac al comienzo de cada ciclo. Creo que el integrado el MOC3040 o MOC3041. Espero que te sirva


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2008)

VANESA dijo:
			
		

> las incandecentes funcionan bien ,pero las de bajo consumo queda titilando? a este circuito se le puede agregar un relay , vos donde lo pondrias?



No a este circuito. O haces un circuito distinto que use un relay o modificas (casi como diseñarlo de nuevo) el que tenes ahora para usar el triac como interruptor.

La sugerencia de pdgarrone87 es la mas adecuada para usar el triac, pero el circuito que tenes no te sirve para eso sin grandes modificaciones.

El esquema final va a ser mas complicado, por que seguramente vas a necesitar un comparador para ajustar a que brillo de la LDR enciende la lámpara mas un transistor para mover el led del opto triac, de ahí en mas es fácil, pero hay que sentarse a diseñarlo o tratar de buscar uno en la web.

Saludos!


----------



## VANESA (Nov 27, 2008)

bueno veo que se complica , alguien tiene por un casual el impreso de este circuito http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/intrcrep/index.htm

gracias


----------



## VANESA (Nov 27, 2008)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> VANESA dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si pero para usar el relay es necesario que a este le llegue un tension de 12 volt y mi idea es que no haya transformadores ,porque yo hice el interruptor a base de relay y entre sus desventajas esta el transformador y ademas la potencia que podes manejar es muy inferior


----------



## fernandob (Nov 27, 2008)

hola, les contare una falla que se da en el ambito de los electricistas:

ponen bajo consumo en la casa y esta lampara de vez en cuando parpadea........intenta encender ........  
me refiero a estando la luz apagada o sea la tecla.

cuando esta falla se me dio un poco por probar me fui a la tecla y vi que tenia un neon, para que la tecla sea visible en la oscuridad..........saque el neon y asunto arreglado.
y asi se corrio la bola.

el asunto es que ( y aqui hablo por hablar) que el circuito de las BC funciona de algun modo que aunque reciba poca energia va cargando algun C y cada tanto al cargarse efectua un intento de arranque.
asi que con que reciba algo de tension, en caso de un circuito de control de fase con que reciba aunque sea la porcion final de la senoide sera suficiente para que de problemas.

quizas si te emperras en usar triac deberias probar modificar el valor de los componentes para que , cuando el LDR detecte que hay luz el valor sea mas que suficiente como para lograr que el triac no dispare PARA NADA DE NADA.
aunque , como sabemos es una cosa lineal, asi que en algun nivel de luz se dara la falla ..........A MENOS QUE (de nuevo modificaciones) realices un esquema no tan sencillo de disparo con retardo o trigger.

obvio que hemos dejado de lado el sencillo circuito que es similar a un dimmmer pero se reemplaza el pote por un LDR (lo facio tiene sus limitaciones)  y pasamos a un esquema con fuente para lograr BT y un par de transistores..................y .............oh.caramba ...........no he descubierto la polvora, ya que si vas a una casa de electicidad y compras una foto de la mas barata y tambien una de las que no es la mas barata veras ambos tipos de esquemas, asi que ya les paso a quines diseñaron esto y esa fue la solucion.

PD: no se te ocurrio gastar un par de pesos y comprar una foto buena y analizarla ?
la naturaleza no cambiara su forma de actuar para que tu ahorres 2 $ (o sea pasar de luz a oscuridad abruptamente para que tu foto funcione) .
por otro lado , una prueba "logica" digamos si te encuentras en ese tipo de falla seria :

sacas el LDR y pones un pote
1 -- pones como carga una lampara resistiva y ves el comportamiento .
2 -- pones como carga una BC y ves el comportamiento.

ya no hay mas clases de laboratorio en el colegio ? desde que estan los foros ?


----------



## VANESA (Nov 27, 2008)

gracias por ahora voy haver el circuito de la pagina de pablin solo que si alguien ya tiene el impreso no estaria mal si me lo pasan jajaja besos

vane


bueno creo que aprendi a usar el PCB wizard aca les dejo el circuiro de pablin con la fotocelula que sirve para luces de bajo consumo

acepto sugerencias y si pueden verificar si esta bien hecho muchas gracias


----------



## juancarfox (Dic 5, 2008)

Aqui les comparto este practico circuito a todos los de este foro, es un circuito bastante sencillo y a la vez practico.

Nos sirve para encender una luz cuando se haga de noche... Componentes faciles de conseguir y no gastas mucho, casi nada ....

El scr a usar va dependiendo de los amperes que va a consumir el foco, puedes usar el c106d que aguanta 4 amp.

El potenciómetro puede ser de 10 Mohm, este ajustara la cantidad de luz necesaria para que encienda o apague.

El LDR que sea de 10 Mohm y ya es todo


----------



## VANESA (Dic 5, 2008)

a que tension trabaja ? sirve para luces de bajo consumo cuntos wat soporta? gracias


----------



## juancarfox (Dic 5, 2008)

tension de 120 volts,  aguanta 4 amp

sirve para luces de bajo consumo, desde .1 a 4 amp


----------



## VANESA (Dic 6, 2008)

juancarfox dijo:
			
		

> tension de 120 volts,  aguanta 4 amp
> 
> sirve para luces de bajo consumo, desde .1 a 4 amp



y para que aguante 220 volt que modificacion le puedo hacer ya que estoy en argentina y aqui la tension de red es de 220 volt aca hice el impreso con el wizard me podes decir si estan bien hechas las conexiones ?


 vos lo probaste al circuito?


----------



## zaiz (Dic 6, 2008)

tincho1977 dijo:
			
		

> Disculpen que me meta ya que soy nuevo en el foro (no asi en electrónica) me parece que al circuito le feltarian un par de componentes, como por ej un diac para la compuerta del SCR, una resitencia que limite la entrada de tensión al potenciometro sino se va a quemar. Ademas acordate que la tensión de red es alterna por lo que necesitarias un Triac y no un SCR.
> 
> Con respecto al los bajo consumo, NO SE PUEDEN conectar a este tipo de circuitos, se queman.
> 
> Espero les sirva



Es cierto lo de la resistencia en serie con la resistencia variable. También lo del diac, que se podría utilizar un foco neon en su lugar.

En cuanto al dispositivo de potencia: El SCR sí trabaja, sólo que durante los ciclos positivos, pero sí funciona. 

Y el triac funciona para ciclos positivos y  negativos, por lo tanto maneja más potencia.


----------



## VANESA (Dic 6, 2008)

hay que ponerle disipador al SCR? cuantos wats se banca ?


----------



## juancarfox (Dic 7, 2008)

aqui esta un video par que vean que si funciona, ahi se pueden ver los componentes usados ( solamente 3, resistencia, SCR y la fotocelda)

en el proyecto que publique al principio en vez de una resistencia puse un pote, es igual solo es para ajustar la cantidad de luz para que se apague o prenda el foco...

la resistencia que use en el video es de 4.7M y el foco es de 14W a .2amp


si el foco es de mas de 75 watts hay que usar disipador pequeño


video............

YouTube - SCR

ahi se observa que use una pequeña lampara para reemplazar la luz solar y al detectarla la fotocelda el foco se apaga


----------



## VANESA (Dic 7, 2008)

muy bueno! ya la estoy armando! y probando por lo que veo en el dasheet la potencia maxima con disipador seria de 1600 w lo uinco que te pido si me podes decir si los impresos que arme con el wizard estan bien un abrazo y la verdad muy bueno , de donde sacaste el circuito?

una pregunta te adjunto el datasheet me podes decir como van las patitas ? 

el catodo va a la lampara

el Gate a la ldr

y anodo sera la entrada

puede ser?


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 7, 2008)

Cualquiera de los circuitos que hay en la red siempre y cuando tenga un rele a la salida te sirve para manejar cualquier tipo de lampara ( o motores, en definitiva... lo que quieras)


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 7, 2008)

http://www.neoteo.com/construye-un-interruptor-crepuscular.neo
Con rele, srve para cualquier carga.


----------



## zaiz (Dic 8, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> pone el potenciometro en 0 ohms y ahi me contas como te fue...



Completamente de acuerdo con este comentario. Yo también tengo experiencia en estos circuitos. 

Pero si se observa bien el circuito, no es necesaria la experiencia para decir que con el potenciómetro en 0 ohms le llega voltaje alto a la compuerta del SCR, lo que tiende a destruírlo.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 8, 2008)

Si no me equivoco la tension de disparo maxima de este scr es de 1V.


----------



## VANESA (Dic 8, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Cualquiera de los circuitos que hay en la red siempre y cuando tenga un rele a la salida te sirve para manejar cualquier tipo de lampara ( o motores, en definitiva... lo que quieras)



si todo bien pero e lrele necesita un votaje menor a 220 volt gracias


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2008)

non capizco la extension de este asunto.
un circuito comercial o sea que funciona y hay miles ess asi:

fuente a capacitor (leer lo que pone al final de sus post fogonazo) 
y un circuito basado en 2 T o un 555  (leer lo que pone al final de sus post fogonazo) 
salida a relay

el enlace que puso fernandoae es en base a un 555 y tiene salida a relay.

RECIEN VEO el primer esquema y le presto atensión.........es asi, funciona, seguro que funciona :........ARMENLO !!!!!!!!!! (te aconsejo en caja de metal y con fusible   ) , pero es como digo siempre ARMENLO  , no piensen , no lo analicen, no hagan caso, no escuchen al otro (como lo que puso fernandoae) , si para eso son solo estupidos armadores , en ningun momento pusieron que les expliquen  nada.
funciona, o acaso no miran el video ?
que quizas, eso de mandarle una fase al gate del SCR (no comprendo como anda con CA si no es un triac ?? , pero bueno les pido que me lo expliquen ) sea algo serio , pero uno nunca llega a el final del pote.fernando ae es un exagerado.
tambien esta que no tiene retardos y eso afectara a que cualquier cambio en la luz ambiente genere parpadeos .pero tampoco importa.
y el que no tenga histeresis........en las horas de cambio de luz al amanecer o al oscurecer...vas a tener un dimmer o parpadeos......
pero tampoco importa.
si un par de transistores valen fortunas .........o un 555 ..ni dios.hay que empeñar la casa.


cual es la historia ? 

evolucionen che ! armenlo y pasen al siguiente paso en la electronica ....armando, eso si .....nada de querer entender y aprender .........no, por favor, nada de eso .

por que no leo post que se orienten mas a : 
*como lo puedo hacer mejor?
donde hay un circuito bueno (ya lo puso fernando) 
me lo explicas ????[/b]


saludos*


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 8, 2008)

VANESA dijo:
			
		

> fernandoae dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QUE? El rele trabaja con 220V en la salida y se acciona con 12V.no entiendo cual es tu duda.

"no escuchen al otro (como lo que puso fernandoae) , si para eso son solo estupidos armadores"
Gracias. Y yo no soy un estupido armador. Yo cuando se me ocurre algo me pongo a pensar como implementarlo, despues si hace falta hago los calculos correspondientes, despues la pcb y al final lo armo. Pero estando seguro de que va a funcionar.

"(no comprendo como anda con CA si no es un triac ?"
No se si sabias que un triac son dos scr en antiparalelo con un gate cumun a los dos. Y funciona en alterna pero conduciendo un solo sentido.

"evolucionen che ! armenlo y pasen al siguiente paso en la electronica ....armando, eso si .....nada de querer entender y aprender .........no, por favor, nada de eso "
Me haces acordar a un compañero de la secundaria que armaba todas las boludeces que veia pero cuando le decias explicame como funciona no tenia idea y cuando se le jodia algun componente lo armaba todo de nuevo... por que? porque era un ignorante que armaba circuitos pero al no tener la teoria no podia solucionar los problemas ni analizar el motivo de la falla.
Eso de armar las cosas a lo tonto a mi no me sirve, por eso estudio.Saludos

Ah y le veo poco tiempo de vida al scr! viste en eso que se llama "datasheet"  dice tension maxima de disparo entre 0.6 y 1 volt.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2008)

fernandoae , no te la tomes conmigo, ni iba para vos, ya se que no sos "un armador" si no nohubieses respondido avisando lso problemas .
che , nadie lee ?    

Y practicamente TODO el post que puse *es con sarcasmo..........*por que ya no dan para tomarlso en serio a algunos.

*no leen ?????*


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> fernandoae , no te la tomes conmigo, ni iba para vos, ya se que no sos "un armador" si no nohubieses respondido avisando lso problemas .
> che , nadie lee ?
> 
> tengo una idea de lo que es un triac y un SCR , creo que a esta altura he usado cientos , pero el dibujo primero de este post tiene un SCR y mas adelante lei que dicen que funciona...... quizas YO no lei la correccion , pero si comienzan con un circuito que le pifian desde el principio ....y en ese circuito hay UN scr, no 2 en oposicion (al cuete seria , para eso un triac) .....en fin...............
> ...


----------



## VANESA (Dic 8, 2008)

che chicos al final esto se convirtio en uan competencia de "tecnicos" la verdad que al final voy a armar e lde la pagina de pablin y les cuento si funciona o no para luces de bajo consumo, y en cuanto a ira acomprar una fotoceula es una buena idea ,pero lo hare despues de que no encuentre nada en los grandes foros de electronica, o sino para que son estos foros , solo para tecnicos recibidos, al final caemos en lo mismo si no pudiste estudiar jodete! el humano es siempre igual en mi caso no pude estudiar por cuestiones economicas y de la vida pero ya lo voy hacer gracias a todos!


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 8, 2008)

Proba con el de neoteo que le veo mas futuro a tus lamparas  jeje... el de pablin puede funcionar pero no es recomendable.(aunque si el triac dispara en el momento indicado y conduce los dos semiciclos completos no hay problema).
Y no es como decis vos de "si no  pudiste estudiar jodete"...  yo considero que teniendo internet uno puede estudiar por su cuenta los temas en los que este interesado. Por ej en mi caso yo estudie en una escuela tecnica la orientacion electronica pero tuve la mala suerte de tener profesores buena onda... esos que nos decian traigan el mate y que en su momento era pura joda en las clases pero que despues te das cuenta que no sabes un carajo y te arrepentis.Asiq yo la electronica la tengo como un hobby, pero es algo que me gusta tanto que siempre esto buscando cosas nuevas para hacer y estudiando por cuenta propia.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2008)

no te estoy diciendo jodete............ :x 

todo lo contrario, te estoy diciendo:

1 -- a veces sacas circuitos indudablemente eficientes comprando y analizando (yo lo hago) 

2 -- mas que copiar y armar tenes que preguntar "como funciona" y ir analizandolo y comprendiendolo.
de que te sirve que armes el de pablin y funcione ?
o de que armes el de pablin y no funcione ?
de que te sirve armarlo solamente ?

a eso me refiero, lo correcto es preguntar : 
como funciona ? podre probar la cosa por separado ? y esta R es la que controla tal cosas ? si la vario puedo ver como varia eso ? 
y si conecto de tal otra forma funcionara de tal modo ?

no "que circuito puedo armar "! 

no lees ?


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 8, 2008)

Paz y amor para todos los del foro.Los aprecio mucho jeje. no se peleen.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2008)

si, eso......es que no me saben interpretar......soy un gruñon pero lo que les digo es asi.
si no no van a aprender (los que de verdad quieren).

un tema de electronica basica desde cero vendria bien........aunque .no me extrañaria nada que ya lo haya ....ESTOY SEGURO que en la web hay muchos y en este foro a lo mucho habra que perder un poco de tiempo buscando y armando el rompecabezas:

Un T ....NPN ......algunas polarizaciones , ver qu ese puede hacer.
luego un PNP 

2 T.....las cosas que se pueden hacer con 2 T .......

ya con eso, aprendido sale solo el tema de la fotocelula , algunso temporizadores y muchas cosas mas.

luego manejo de logica digital, OP , y otros .es lo mismo , agarran de a poco primero un OP sencillo y a probar.
o una compuerta , o un FF .

si solo necesitan un tester de 15 $ (5 U$) , tienen en la web de todo , los componentes ? que ? de lo que necesitan vale mas de 1 U$ ?
un CI cd4011 0,3 U$ , un CI de OP ? no uso pero deben haber de 0,5U$ , un 555 para quien gusta ..0,25 U$ 
los demas componentes como T 547 o 337 .....nada
diodos, C, o R ..........

yo en mi epoca fue una fiesta cuando me compro mi viejo mi tester HANSEN , de aguja obvio , teoria, como ya dije la LUPIN o integrales de facultad, o libros de la editorial MIR , o profes resentidos de facultado (que luego de la secundaria  los encontre en la UTN) .

claro.me falta algo:
tiempo , yo luego de estudiar y dejar la facu dedique ......unos añitos por mi cuenta, y no de 1/4 de tiempo, me gustaba..........hoy,.........es otra cosa, la vida me hace no dedicarle lo que antes.
cualquiera que conozco y yo mismo, si queres hacer un desarrollo tenes que dedicarle semanas,.....y  meses  salvo que sea una boludez.

una cosa sencilla fue cuando hice hace un tiempo un timer de esos que piden (y yo no respondo por que es mi trabajo) 2 hs en reposo y 2 minutos activo o algo asi, no con un 555 y que haga lo que quiera , no  !  y no fue cosa de una tarde, por que primero pense varias opciones, luego de los bosquejos decidi , y hice el esquema en funcion de la data, luego hice el prototipo que no andaba bien, varias pruebas y a veces falla .
** por que algunos creen que con que prenda la lucesita un par de veces  ya anda, y no es asi, un electronico aprende a preveer TODAS las posibilidades.
como probarlo sin tener que esperar las 2 horas ? (facil)
pero luego en tiempo real por si algo cambia .   
poder probarlo en distintas formas y ante ruidos en la fuente , .y demas.
y si todo ok 
me pongo a hacer un lindo impreso que se adapte a mis necesidades.

y aqui te piden ese tiempo , ese conocimiento como quien te pide un pucho, o si le das una figurita del pilon, total la tenes repetida.

quien le gusta la electronica, como dicen que les gusta , aprende , se pone a aprender, pregunta, dudas, teoria, conceptos, por que quiere aprender.
y valora .

no :
alguien tienen un circuito...................

que quieren que les diga , es asi para mi , quizas este equivocado, quizas sea un gruñon de miercoles.
no se .

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 8, 2008)

Hola fernandoae.
Leí funcionamiento del circuito que sugeriste, y allí mencionan que el tiempo que el relay estará activo lo determina el monoestable, pero se supone que la luz deberá estar encendida toda la noche.
Espero no haber entendido mal el funcionamiento del circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2008)

esta (creo) mal explicado , no uso nunca ese ci pero si miras la data veras que la entrada 2 tiene prioridad sobre la 6 .

para mi  (de nuevo no lo uso nunca pero segun la data ) asi como esta la red RC no sirve de nada, pones la 6 a + y es lo mismo.........

ni histeresis tiene asi .

pero que funciona funciona.........no hay histeresis ni retardo util pero anda.

edito, aporta algo pero poco, si hay un breve oscurecimiento la foto prende un delta T .
ese circuito es para tener un pulsador, al dar un pulso negativo en la pata 2 la salida se activa el tiempo RC.
pero cuando llega la noche la pata 2 no recibe un pulso negativo............queda permanente a negativo.


ven.......merdonga por no analizarlo, ves vanesa , hasta lo que otros toman de otras webs puede no ser lo mas correcto, no va copy paste.
aunque no me den bola.


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 8, 2008)

neoteo dijo:
			
		

> su costo no supera los 10 euros


El otro jueves pasé por Carrefour, y en la parte de electricidad ví un interruptor crepuscular de 10A por menos de 10 Euros, marca LightHouse modelo ST200 fabricado por ANTHAY Electrónica
Bueno, el desenlace de esta historia resulta obvio para quien ya me conoce: Pasó de la góndola al chango.

La verdad que no entiendo el hilo, ni el circuito, ni porque pierden tiempo en tan elevada discusión.
Porque mejor no van a pelar la chapa en el boliche frente a alguna chica que no conocen.
Nunca un circuito DIY va a salir mas barato que uno comercial que esta hace años en el mercado.
Conclusión: Este hilo es solo de carácter educativo, no aprendí nada así que lo dejo y paso a otro tema.

PD: ¿De donde salen los 12v del circuito de neoteo? ¡Dios!


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 9, 2008)

De una fuente sin transformador. y no siempre un producto comercial no siempre es mas barato.
Si no aprendiste nada debe ser porque sabes todo.
Ademas lo lindo es hacerlo uno mismo y saber como funciona.
Anda cuando quieras a comprar fotocelulas. si algun dia necesito una seguro que me la hago yo.Saludos


----------



## VANESA (Dic 9, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> De una fuente sin transformador. y no siempre un producto comercial no siempre es mas barato.
> Si no aprendiste nada debe ser porque sabes todo.
> Ademas lo lindo es hacerlo uno mismo y saber como funciona.
> Anda cuando quieras a comprar fotocelulas. si algun dia necesito una seguro que me la hago yo.Saludos




me intereso eso de la fuente sin transformador voy averiguar como es que se hace , sera con un diac?


----------



## juancarfox (Dic 9, 2008)

tienen razon , se me olvido decirles de un tope en el pote para que no quede en 0


pido disculpas !


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 9, 2008)

"y no siempre un producto comercial no siempre es mas barato. "
y no siempre un producto comercial es mas barato.  <<-- era asi

Lo de la fuente sin transformador es algo como esto :http://www.unicrom.com/cir_fuente_sin_transformador.asp
El maximo son 120mA asiq tenes que tener en cuenta la corriente del rele que es lo que mas consume.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 9, 2008)

Fuentes sin transformador, sin salir de casa.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about3481.html

Muy bien explicadas y discutidas, prestar mucha antensión a las recomendaciones de seguridad, que no es chiste. 

El zip trae una calculadora para los componentes, cosa muy util.

Saludos.

PD: Por favor alguien nombre este hilo en casetellano.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 9, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> "y no siempre un producto comercial no siempre es mas barato. "
> y no siempre un producto comercial es mas barato.  <<-- era asi
> 
> Lo de la fuente sin transformador es algo como esto :http://www.unicrom.com/cir_fuente_sin_transformador.asp
> El maximo son 120mA asiq tenes que tener en cuenta la corriente del rele que es lo que mas consume.



es que lo podes hacer "mas barato" .por ejemplo en este caso como en otros:
10 euros, lo compras, lo abris copias el circuito, pones a calentar el agua para el mate.
cerras el circuito, lo instalas , vas a comprar las factiuras y te pones a pasar el circuito en limpio, luego al dia siguiente lo analizas tranquilo.,

por 10 euros tenes el aparato y aprendiste ..........ya pusiste vos fernando las cosas, milfred puso exactamente mi mismo criterio.

pero quien no quiere ver ...no hay caso, y quien no quiere usar la logica en la vida para actuar en la misma vida.......que se va a esperar ? que lo haga en electronica ?


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 9, 2008)

El principal problema es que a mi los dias de calor no me gusta tomar mate.
Nahh el problema es que las fotocelulas esas no te duran mas de 1-2 años. ya sea porque les entra agua o se te quema algo, porq hace un tiempo desarme una y la baquelita estaba toda negra... como que las diseñan usando los componentes muy al limite.
Esto seguro que si armo una diseñada y ensamblada por mi va a ser casi eterna, agarro alguna caja a prueba de agua le pongo un vidrio para que entre la luz sellado con mi amigo "fastix transparente"...que se yo...
nada de esa porquerias plasticas baratas que con el sol se deterioran un monton y se terminan rajando.
A mi me gusta hacer las cosas una sola vez y bien.
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Dic 9, 2008)

si duran, y son baratas.

una cosa piola es..........o mejor comenzare por el problema:

la foto queda como el orto donde vaya, por que tiene que estar alejada de la lampara que accione para que su propia luz no la afecte y comience a oscilar.
asi que en muchisimos casos tendras que salir con un cable desde la luz y queda feote , ademas de la foto que parece un enando e jardin en miniatura o otras parecen un paquete de puchos.

cosas como poder salir con el LDR o uno que es como un LED y cumple = te permite usar un cable mas fino (LDR remoto) y al final como dije solo estara el LDR que lo proteges del agua con cualquier material polivalente amorfo helicoidal .
la otra es poder maniobrar solo un poquito con el LDR y meterlo en un tubito negro asi le das direccionalidad, aunque perdes sensibilidad, pero eso se soluciona con el pote de ajuste , asi ni salis con el cable .

en esas pavadas viene bien saber, te permite maniobrar mas que un electricista comun.

yo igual ODIO a las fotocelulas , siempre son drama con la gente .

saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Feb 5, 2009)

hola vanesa
solucionaste tu problema?
que paso con el circuito?


----------



## VANESA (Feb 10, 2009)

lo arme pero me titila la luz de bajo consumo, igual tengo que armar el de la pagian de pablin a ver si ese funca


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 14, 2010)

pregunta 
#1: el circuito que se describe en el post 1 sirve para 12v?
#2: corta totalmete la corriente o solo atenua? la idea es que o corte o de corriente


----------



## kakashi1500 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola otra vez comunidad de foros de electronica en esta ocasion les traigo un circuito que activa una lamapra comun (como las que usamos en casa) cuando a la LDR no le llega luz, por cierto el potenciometro es de 100k el circuito es el siguiente; y como siempre cuarquier duda comenten.
Suerte


----------



## smaumendez (Oct 25, 2011)

Navegando por las páginas relacionadas con la electronica me encuentro que hay muchos que desean construir un circuito para luz nocturna automatica. Alguna vez tuve esa inquietud hasta que encontre un circuito supersencillo para armar un interruptor crepuscular automatico o tambien llamado luz nocturna automatica. Les cuento que este circuito no fue obtenido de otra página, sino que fue pirateado de un dispositivo comercial al que desarme para copiarlo, luego de eso lo volví a armar y de ahí he construido muchos clones. La desición de tomar un tiempo para enviarles este circuito esta motivado en la sencillez de su construcción para evitar dolores de cabeza a los principiantes de la electrónica. Adjunto PDF.
Nota: Lo he subido a otros foros también.
Alimentacion: 120VAC
Salida: 120 VAC 100W


Un saludo

Smaumendez

El capacitor es tipo poliester metalizado 333K 400V


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 25, 2011)

Si, exactamente hay muchas fotorresistencias comerciales, directas a la red, con tiristor o rele..yo estoy por desarmar una que tengo, a 220Vca con rele....

y así subir el esquema..

he visto otras hasta con un bimetal


----------



## GoX F4yCk3r DB (Dic 19, 2011)

y hasta cuantos focos puedo conectar en serie?


----------



## lubeck (Dic 19, 2011)

Es un SCR de 4A.... yo diria que maximo 3 lamparas de 100w a 110v....


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2011)

GoX F4yCk3r DB dijo:
			
		

> y hasta cuantos focos puedo conectar *en serie*?



 ¿ En serie ? 

¿ No será en paralelo ?


----------



## aquileslor (Dic 19, 2011)

Ojo que es un SCR y te pasa solo media onda. Para toda la onda tenés que usar un Triac.
Suerte.


----------



## GoX F4yCk3r DB (Dic 20, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ En serie ?
> 
> ¿ No será en paralelo ?



jejej si lo siento


se pueden conectar focos ahorradores???


------> edito

ya arme el circuito y no sirve =(


----------



## lubeck (Dic 20, 2011)

> se pueden conectar focos ahorradores???



Es media Onda.... mejor usa un triac....


----------



## GoX F4yCk3r DB (Dic 20, 2011)

Hola que tal como mencione anteriormente ya arme el circuito y no me sirve.
Los componentes que uso son
un capacitor de 473K 400V de poliester
SCR C106DG
y un foco de muy poco consumo de 5W
arme el circuito y al momento de conectarlo a la corriente enciende el foco, pero asi se queda encendido, no se apaga.
Por cierto el didio zener que utilizo es un:
1N4742A ( como decia que cualquier zener se puede usar, utilice ese)
aun no se donde esta mi error, ya le di varias checadas y aun asi no sirve =(


----------



## smaumendez (Dic 20, 2011)

Bueno, Primero mil disculpas, este circuito lo arme cuando estaba iniciando la carrera, ahora que lo he revisado me doy cuenta que me equivoque en el diodo, es un diodo solamente, lo del zener es porque como el diodo 1n4148 es de color naranja asi que al ponerlo a andar funcionó y entonces creí que era un zener de los que tambien andaba usando en esos días.
Espero me entiendan, como dije para principiantes a mi me funcionó a la primera.

El scr no es de mucha potencia así que o le ponen un solo foco de 100W a varios de menos watts si es en paralelo. Y si es en serie, el problema es que disminuirá la intensidad de brillo de cada foco.

De antemano les menciono que por las pocas pruebas que hice, no se activa un scr de mayor potencia o un triac, aunque no creo que sea imposible, ahi si ya echenle calculo. Por otro lado, la corriente que pasa por el scr nunca llega a cero por esouna lampara de menor consuma puede quedar encendida.

PDF modificado


----------



## GoX F4yCk3r DB (Dic 20, 2011)

smaumendez dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, Primero mil disculpas, este circuito lo arme cuando estana iniciando la carrera, ahora que lo he revisado me doy cuenta que me equivoque en el diodo, es un diodo solamente, lo del zener es porque como el diodo 1n4148 es de color naranja asi que al ponerlo a andar funciono y entonces creí que era un zener de los que tambien andaba usando en esos días.
> Espero me entiendan, como dije para principiantes a mi me funcionó a la primera.
> 
> El scr no es de mucha potencia así que o le ponen un solo foco de 100W a varios de menos watts si es en paralelo. Y si es en serie, el problema es que disminuirá la intensidad de brillo de cada foco.
> ...



No te entendi 

tengo que usar un diodo cualquiera???
tengo un 1N4147.
no hay problema si uso un capacitor de mayor voltaje y potencia???


----------



## lubeck (Dic 20, 2011)

> un foco de muy poco consumo de 5W



creo que ahi esta el error, utiliza uno de filamento ...

ese circuito parece una fuente sin transformador... 

mide el voltaje en el catodo del zener si cambia de voltaje  (que por cierto no dice de que voltaje es) con luz y sin luz y sea suficiente para disparar el scr....


----------



## smaumendez (Dic 20, 2011)

exacto, puedes usar un diodo cualquiera, eso si esta probado, por ejemplo 1n4004 o 1n4007, etc



Lo de cambiar el capacitor puede afectar en la intensidad de luz o de obscuridad necesaria para activar el scr.


----------



## GoX F4yCk3r DB (Dic 20, 2011)

Ok dejame armarlo y te comento como anda el circuito =).
Gracias a lubeck y a smaumendez.
Enseguida armo el diagrama que esta en el PDF corregido y les cuento.
Voy a cambiar mi foco =)
salu2



ya lo arme con los componente que tenia, en primera instancia el circuito no funciona, ire a comprar componentes que no coinciden con los que marca el diagrama, en cuantos los tenga, los vuelvo a armar y les cuento que hay de nuevo.
salu2


----------



## GoX F4yCk3r DB (Dic 21, 2011)

Hola que tal, actualizando de nuevo.
Les comento ya compre los componentes requeridos en el diagrama, he armado el diagrama y estos son mis resultados.
El circuito al parecer funciona pero tiene un muy gran defecto, al momento de conectarlo a la corriente el foco enciende, al tapar la resistencia la intensidad del foco disminuye pero muy poco (demasiado diria yo), alguna sugerencia???

------------------> Edito
Por cierto funciona a la inversa , ya que cuando tapo la resistencia la intensidad del foco disminuye y cuando le da la luz aumenta 

----------------->2a edicion
Bueno les comento, el circuito funciona a la perfeccion =), ya lo arme y listo, no tenia problemas, lo unico era que la fotoresistencia no recibia la luz suficiente para apagar el foco, por lo que con la luz de flash de mi celular se la puse y listo! apago el foco, aunque eso me preocupa un poco =(, ya que no se si la luz del sol sea suficiente para apagar el foco, de cualquier forma, mañana a temprana hora lo probare con la luz del sol y estare publicando mis resultados.
salu2


----------



## luki (Ene 3, 2012)

Supuestamente el problema que tiene "GoX F4yCk3r DB"

 - (...la fotoresistencia no recibia la luz suficiente para apagar el foco, por lo que con la luz de flash de mi celular se la puse y listo! apago el foco, aunque eso me preocupa un poco =(, ya que no se si la luz del sol sea suficiente para apagar el foco...)-

se debería solucionar con alguna clase de regulación? como seria el circuito en este caso?

Que potencia puede soportar este circuito? Estoy en argentina y la idea es usarlo en focos de bajo consumo!

Gracias por la asistencia!!! Suerte!


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 3, 2012)

luki dijo:
			
		

> se debería solucionar con alguna clase de regulación? como seria el circuito en este caso?


Se podría intercalar un preset o potenciómetro entre el LDR y el capacitor (para que tarde mas en apagar), o entre la resistencia de 150K y el diodo (para que tarde menos en apagar), esto lo digo SIN experimentar ni simular.


			
				luki dijo:
			
		

> Que potencia puede soportar este circuito? Estoy en argentina y la idea es usarlo en focos de bajo consumo!


Te pongo esta imagen para que veas cuál se puede, y cuál no (falta mas tipo de lámparas, pero estas son las mas comunes que todos quieren controlar).

Ver el archivo adjunto 65257

Se puede manejar hasta 4A, eso sería alrededor de 800W, podrías poner 8 lámparas de 100W cada una (o mas, si se utilizan de pocos W).

Para 220V (230, 240, etc), se tiene que cambiar el capacitor que dice 473K @ 250V (osea, de 47nF X 250V), por uno de 400V.

Pero me parece más confiable utilizar con un TRIAC, como el TIC206D, que soporta la misma carga.
En el foro hay circuitos para ese TRIAC, como por ejemplo *éste*, un poco mas complejo.

Saludos


----------



## luki (Ene 3, 2012)

Es que estuve buscando aqui en el foro y no encontre (o busque mal) algun circuito para hacer un interruptor crepuscular para lamparas de bajo consumo ya que las de filamento no existen mas en argentina, las halogenas no se usan generalmente en el hogar (al menos no donde vivo). Y en los super venden interruptores de esos chiquitos  no muy caros, sin fuente ni nada para todo tipo de lamparas asi que supuse que era un circuito medio sencillo y conocido.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 3, 2012)

No se puede dimerizar una lampara bajo consumo, pero s se puede encender y apagar a gusto y luminiscencia.

Agarrás un interruptor crepuscular comun y en la salida usas un relay y con dicho relay activas la lámpara.

Saludos.


----------



## churchil13 (Ene 4, 2012)

Que les parece este interruptor crepuscular temporizado es de una conocida revista australiana, silicon chip.Empezare a montarlo en cuanto me lleguen las piezas.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 4, 2012)

luki dijo:
			
		

> Es que estuve buscando aqui en el foro y no encontre (o busque mal) algun circuito para hacer un interruptor crepuscular para lamparas de bajo consumo ya que las de filamento no existen mas en argentina


La imagen que puse mas arriba, la lámpara de abajo a la izquierda (la que es como un foco común, pero adentro se ve que tiene como una lámpara bipin, como la que adjunto), esos focos se venden en Argentina, reemplazando a las comunes incandescentes. Yo tengo una de esas.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> No se puede dimerizar una lampara bajo consumo, pero s se puede encender y apagar a gusto y luminiscencia.
> Agarrás un interruptor crepuscular comun y en la salida usas un relay y con dicho relay activas la lámpara...


Leí por ahí, que hay que proteger al relé de los picos que los tubos fluorescentes generan al arrancar, habría que ver si pasa lo mismo para éste caso. 



			
				churchil13 dijo:
			
		

> Que les parece este interruptor crepuscular temporizado es de una conocida revista australiana, silicon chip.Empezare a montarlo en cuanto me lleguen las piezas.



Me parece interesante, estuve analizando el funcionamiento, y está bueno.

En cuanto tengas algo, avisas. 

Saludos


----------



## smaumendez (Ene 4, 2012)

Aquí le dejo otro pdf que contiene un circuito interruptor crepuscular para lamparas fluorescentes con las caracteristicas que algunos han expresado. Les aseguro que es sencillo aunque no tan economico como el interruptor para lampara incandescente. De seguro que surgiran nuevos comentarios asi que son bienvenidos con tal de lograr un modelo lo mas perfecto posible.

El numero de lamparas que se pueden conectar depende de la potencia que soporta el relevador. Notese que la fuente utilizada es de 110/127 VCA, con unas pequeñas modificaciones se puede usar a 220V, entre ellos CAP 0.47uF 400V, R2 a 1W.


----------



## gerloxxx (May 2, 2012)

Hola, no quise abrir un nuevo hilo, aunque este ya tiene algunos meses me gustaria retomarlo. Tengo un socket con fotoresistencia (no funciona para lamparas fluorescentes). me gustaria que me dijeran como le puedo hacer adaptaciones, como esa del relay (que tipo de relay necesito) para no gastar mas.

el socket es de 127V - 100w

saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## smaumendez (May 2, 2012)

gerloxxx dijo:
			
		

> Hola, no quise abrir un nuevo hilo, aunque este ya tiene algunos meses me gustaria retomarlo. Tengo un socket con fotoresistencia (no funciona para lamparas fluorescentes). me gustaria que me dijeran como le puedo hacer adaptaciones, como esa del relay (que tipo de relay necesito) para no gastar mas.
> 
> el socket es de 127V - 100w
> 
> saludos y gracias de antemano



Hola
Mira, puede ser que el socket con ldr integrado te sirva para conectarle un relé siempre y cuando sea un relevador que funcione a 127V y sea de baja potencia menor a 1 amp de consumo(los consigues en las tiendas de suministros electricos, éste iría conectado directamente en lugar de la lampara a las terminales del relé pero tendria el inconveniente de que en la fase de transicion entre activacion/desactivacion tengas zumbido como de timbre zumbador. El circuito del mensaje anterior utiliza un relevador para proyectos electronicos que vienen en encapsulado DIL, son unos amarillos que los encuentras de a montón en la tiendas de electrónica (steren por ejemplo), algunos son negros, pero asegurate que funcionen a 5 V, porque los hay de 12 y 24 volts y no te jalan en este circuito.
   Todo esto tiene fundamento teorico, espero puedas entender el porque de cada caso.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 2, 2012)

smaumendez dijo:
			
		

> Navegando por las páginas relacionadas con la electronica me encuentro que hay muchos que desean construir un circuito para luz nocturna automatica. Alguna vez tuve esa inquietud hasta que encontre un circuito supersencillo para armar un interruptor crepuscular automatico o tambien llamado luz nocturna automatica. Les cuento que este circuito no fue obtenido de otra página, sino que fue pirateado de un dispositivo comercial al que desarme para copiarlo, luego de eso lo volví a armar y de ahí he construido muchos clones. La desición de tomar un tiempo para enviarles este circuito esta motivado en la sencillez de su construcción para evitar dolores de cabeza a los principiantes de la electrónica. Adjunto PDF.
> Nota: Lo he subido a otros foros también.
> Alimentacion: 120VAC
> Salida: 120 VAC 100W
> ...


 
la verdad, mire el esquema .
ya el ver un scr en vez de un triac y sin que pase la CA por un puente de diodos me asegura que la lampara solo prenda con un semiciclo y por eso no ande bien .
pero el resto de el esquema .
sin mencionar que pide un C= 100 uF * 400v .
pero el esquema..........no quiero ser irrespetuoso ni poner en dudas nada .
pero ....eso no anda .



			
				smaumendez dijo:
			
		

> Aquí le dejo otro pdf que contiene un circuito interruptor crepuscular para lamparas fluorescentes con las caracteristicas que algunos han expresado. Les aseguro que es sencillo aunque no tan economico como el interruptor para lampara incandescente. De seguro que surgiran nuevos comentarios asi que son bienvenidos con tal de lograr un modelo lo mas perfecto posible.
> 
> El numero de lamparas que se pueden conectar depende de la potencia que soporta el relevador. Notese que la fuente utilizada es de 110/127 VCA, con unas pequeñas modificaciones se puede usar a 220V, entre ellos CAP 0.47uF 400V, R2 a 1W.


 

aca si veo algo mas clasico:
la fuente a C y un circuito que aunque no uso comparadores , pero si es un circuito logico.


----------



## hell_fish (May 2, 2012)

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_luz_automatica.php


----------



## fernandob (May 2, 2012)

hell_fish dijo:
			
		

> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_luz_automatica.php


 
si bien ese esquema es mas clasico permitime unos comentarios:

1 -- esa R3 de 47 k entre la fuente y el circuito .........como que para eso no hago la fuente y listo .

2 -- lo clasico es una fuente de 2 diodos y triac o si uso una fuente de 4 diodos para aprovechar al mango al C1 le meto un rele con su simplicidad y robustez, sino claro , estoy obligado al opto y triac.
yo ni dudo que , para una o un par de operaciones al dia es mejor un rele.

3 -- R6 no le veo sentido pero ese NPN ..........lleva las perlas.

adjunto el esquema.
*che........este tema es algun tipo de prueba ??? *
*a ver si los de el foro estamos dormidos ??*


----------



## phavlo (May 2, 2012)

Les dejo uno *MUY* sencillo que funciona, lo tenia en mi casa hace bastante tiempo, pero estaba anulado. 
El único inconveniente que tiene es que al momento de prender (si le haces sombra de apoco) la lampara prende atenuada, una ves que el frente del LDR esta completamente oscuro, prende perfecto.
Ver el archivo adjunto 72096

*IMPORTANTE:* el circuito va conectado en serie con la lampara:
Ver el archivo adjunto 72097

Y aca otro tema que trata de lo mismo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/fotocontrol-electronico-27027/

saludos


----------



## smaumendez (May 3, 2012)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> la verdad, mire el esquema .
> ya el ver un scr en vez de un triac y sin que pase la CA por un puente de diodos me asegura que la lampara solo prenda con un semiciclo y por eso no ande bien .
> pero el resto de el esquema .
> sin mencionar que pide un C= 100 uF * 400v .
> ...



Hola
Respondiendo al tema te puedo decir que el circuito correcto es el posteado por segunda vez (20 de dic 2011) no el primero con el que abri este tema. Tienes razón en lo de solo un semiciclo pues es para una lampara incandescente y de uso cotidiano. La luz de la lampara no llega a su intensidad total por la misma razón. Antes de abrir el tema construí varias pruebas para no crear molestias a quienes quisieran probarlo, te aseguro que funciona, claro, con las restricciones que has notado: a medio ciclo, solo lamparas incandescentes, maximo 100W. Como mencioné para principiantes cuando el primer objetivo es aprender el uso de sensores basicos como las fotoresistencias.
El segundo circuito es mas general incluso ese tipo de fuente de alimentación la estoy usando para alimentar microcontroladores en un dispisitivo tipo PLC que uso como interfaz con PC para controlar un proceso de producción.


----------



## fernandob (May 3, 2012)

que puedo decir de el segundo circuito que no haya dicho.............
si te funciona sos mago.


----------



## inigoliz (Jun 22, 2012)

hola!
llevo ya un tiempo dandole vueltas a este circuito, que igual ya sabeis por otras publicciones y bueno ya estoy en la fase final me falta producirlo.
anes me gustaria asegurarme de si va a funcionar y lo estoy simulando en el crocclip, pero es bastante malo para simular este, hay componentes que no tengo...
y bueno antes de relizarlo me gustaria saber si bueno.. va a funcionar!
que me recomendais? podeis hecharle un vistazo? 
he agregado un led indicador de funcionamiento.
aqui os dejo el enlace y una foto de mi diseño

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/intrcrep/index.htm

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2012)

Tema movido aqui que trata sobre el mismo circuito.

Saludos !


----------



## inigoliz (Jun 25, 2012)

Hola vanesa! 
Resulta que yo estoy de una manera similar: encontré el circuito que tu pones en pablin hace un tiempo y me gustaría llevarlo a cabo y darle utilidad, pero no estaba seguro de si estaría bien construido( me refiero al diagrama) lo intente simular en el crocclip pero es muy malo...
Has montado ya este circuito? Sabes si el diagrama es correcto?( en cuanto a cálculos de resistencias, configuracion..)
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## elprofetellez (Jun 25, 2012)

Yo creo que vanesa ya se jubiló hace años....

oye, y por pura curiosidad..., por qué mejor no montas tu mismo el circuito que quieres y sales de dudas?, digo, son solo un puñado de componentes muy económicos.


----------



## inigoliz (Jun 26, 2012)

Sii es lo que voy a hacer gracias elprofetellez! 
De todas maneras hoy he estado comprando los componentes y me han dicho que no puedo reducir la tensión con el zener de esa manera, ya que se me quemara( a no ser que compre un zener de 10w que no existe) esto ocurrira??


----------



## elprofetellez (Jun 26, 2012)

y por qué no miras en el foro sobre Fuente de Alimentación sin Transformador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2012)

inigoliz dijo:
			
		

> ( a no ser que compre un zener de 10w que no existe)


 


*Diodo Zener 10 W Varios Voltajes*


----------



## inigoliz (Jun 26, 2012)

voy amira la fuente de alimentacion sin transformador.
el zener de 10 w es muy caro que es , en definitiva a lo que se referia el dependiente de la tienda creo..
muchas gracias !



por cierto lo de fuente de alimentacion sin transformador es un tutorial, tema..??



ya lo he encontrado y lo he leido y releido,
pero no he resuelto mi duda. se quemara el zener??
gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2012)

Para que un zener no se queme deberá llevar una resistencia en serie

http://www.calculatoredge.com/electronics/zener.htm


----------



## inigoliz (Jun 26, 2012)

Y en este circuito esta presente ya esa resistencia?(esque no se si la resistencia que hay es para el condensador...)Si no es asi donde la pondria?
Y perdón por tanta pregunta!
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2012)

Mejor comenzá con este que es mucho mas sencillo :







http://www.portaleso.com/usuarios/Toni/web_impreso/actividades/act_interruptor_crepuscular.html


----------



## inigoliz (Jun 27, 2012)

Gracias por el circuito dosmetros, pero este lo estuve haciendo antes del de pablin. Gracias de todas maneras.
Si monto el de pablin al pie de la letra( me refiero a la zona del zener ) ya esta presente esa resistencia que hará que no se queme??
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2012)

Si , fijate que R6 y C2 limitan  desde los 220 Vca

Saludos !


----------



## inigoliz (Jun 28, 2012)

Yo la R6 la compre de 1/2watt, pero estoy pensando que quizas haga falta de algo mas 1watt ,2...
Es esto cierto?? Sino se quemara..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

O pasate por el post de fuentes sin transformador y la calculás , o ¡ Probá !


----------



## inigoliz (Jun 28, 2012)

Y cuando una resistencia se quema, se vuelve aislante o conduce sin control??
Esque si se me quema y además se quema todo lo de detrás...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

inigoliz dijo:
			
		

> Y cuando una resistencia se quema, se vuelve aislante o conduce sin control??


 
Se abren !

Primero se pone marroncita echa humito , desenchufás rápido y listo


----------



## inigoliz (Jun 28, 2012)

Muchas gracias por la agua dosmetros! Lo voy a hacer y ya cuento que tal!


----------



## caos.gsm (Oct 30, 2012)

Hola camaradas el problema que se me ha presentado es con una resistencia de 39k hasta 47k a 5w. No le he podido conseguir en los almacenes de electrónica de mi localidad. 
Cual quier opinión sería muy valiosa.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 30, 2012)

Puedes poner 2 de 100K en paralelo...

Pueden ser de 3W cada una...si son de 5W mejor.

O 2 de 22Kohms en serie, de 5W cada una


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2012)

Cuatro de 10 k o 12 K 2 Watts en serie
Tres de 15 k 2 Watts en serie
Diez de 3k9 0,5 watts en serie . . . .


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Nov 11, 2013)

A continuación presento un diseño de circuito de luz nocturna en proteus , quisiera saber por que al comienzo funciono mi simulación pero después sale en los voltimetros none , como si no hubiera tensión , agradecería que lo simularan en sus computadoras y me digan sus experiencias gracias.

Mas explicita mente este circuito se usa en caso de que halla luz solar se apagara el foco y en caso de que no halla luz solar prenderá el foco según el arreglo de resistencias .


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 11, 2013)

Solo tu sabes que intentas hacer en tu circuito, a mi la simulacion me va bien, siempre y cuando no ponga RV1 en 0%, de ahi en mas lo he dejado trabajando y funciona, pero si detengo la simulacion y pongo RV1 en 0%, hace lo que tu dices


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Nov 11, 2013)

Si muchas gracias estoy tratando de hacer que prenda el foco cuando halla poca intensidad de luz y se apague cuando halla bastante instensidad de luz segun el ldr gracias


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 11, 2013)

Me pasa lo mismo, pero a mi me dice "nan" supongo que el proteus tiene un bug cuando intentás modelar un LDR conectado a tensión de manera directa en el arranque 

Una buena aproximación sería que agrandes el esquema con el scroll y lo pongas a 1% y ahí anda, bastante parecido a sin dicho pote.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2013)

O que le pongas una pequeña resistencia en serie al potenciómetro para que nunca llegue a cero


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Nov 29, 2013)

Muchas gracias por sus aportes ahora llego el momento de la implementacion y no se por que no funciona el circuito aquí lo adjunto.Una de las causas creo es que cuando fui a la tienda electrónica encontré el 2n2907a en vez del 2n2907 que hace pareja complementaria con el 2n3904. Gracias espero sus comentarios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2013)

Intercambiá T1 con T2  del triac


----------



## mandola (Jun 16, 2014)

Hola de nuevo. A ver si alguien me puede ayudar en lo que pretendo.
Tengo un interruptor electronico que enciende cuando se hace de noche una tira de leds de 12 voltios - 60 watios, y esta activado por un rele. La salida despues del rele es de 12 voltios y alimenta a la tira de leds con la misma fuente de alimentación del interruptor.
¿Alguien me puede decir cómo puedo sustitur el rele por algun componente electrónico para que no sea mecánico el encendido y apagado?
Creo que podria ser algún tiristor o transistor y algo más, pero no sé como hacerlo.
Si alguien puede decirme algo sobre el tema se lo gradeceria mucho.
Saludos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 16, 2014)

Hola!

Un 2N3055 podría funcionar. O si no quieres algo mecánico, busca relés de estado sólido.

Salu2!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2014)

Transistor bipolar, Transistor MOSFET, Etc.

¿ Esquema del interruptor ?


----------



## mandola (Jun 18, 2014)

El esquema del interruptor es este, y el rele es el que quiero sustituir.
Intentaré buscar un rele de estado solido.
Gracias.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 18, 2014)

Algo así puede ser:

En la imagen solo se muestra la parte donde iba el relevador 

Ver el archivo adjunto 112378

Salu2!


----------



## mandola (Jun 23, 2014)

Gracias por el interés.
Voy a intentar hacerlo como me dices cuando compre el IRF630
Mi duda es de que potencia seria la resistencia de 2,2K


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 23, 2014)

Intentaría con una de 1/2W por lo menos.

Salu2!


----------



## miguelus (Jun 24, 2014)

Buenos días.

Como el circuito está alimentado a 12VCC, la corriente máxima que circulará por la Resistencia R4 de 2K2 será de 5.45mA (12/2200) y la potencia máxima que disipará será de 65.4mW (12x5.45).
Incluso con una Resistencia de 1/8W irás sobrado 

Sal U2


----------



## mandola (Jun 24, 2014)

Otra duda que tengo.
¿El diodo de silicio que hay de proteccion en el relé, tengo que dejarlo, o si mosfet lo lleva incluido.
Saludos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 24, 2014)

No es necesario, pues no es una carga inductiva una tira de leds.

Salu2!


----------



## bejar (Jun 28, 2014)

hola, ya lo armaste al circuito? yo me arme uno en la protoboard y no me funciona, nose que es lo que puede ser, yo le coloque una resistencia de 47K 10W. lo desarme y lo volvi a armar, lo revise todooo, no se que le pasa


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 28, 2014)

bejar dijo:
			
		

> hola, ya lo armaste al circuito? yo me arme uno en la protoboard y no me funciona, nose que es lo que puede ser, yo le coloque una resistencia de 47K 10W. lo desarme y lo volvi a armar, lo revise todooo, no se que le pasa


 

@bejar Si subes una imagen o foto del montaje quizás te podamos ayudar mejor Mas sin embargo aquí explica muy bien el montaje


----------



## opamp (Jun 28, 2014)

Hola bejar en el 2N2907 tienes que intercambiar los pines E y C. En el triac tambien , intercambiar T1 x T2


----------



## mandola (Jun 30, 2014)

Hola de nuevo.
He hecho lo que me habeis dicho en el circuito que tengo, sustituyendo el rele por el transistor con la resistencia, pero no sé por qué, cuando hay luz del dia los leds estan encendidos, y al apagados cuando es de noche. 
He probado en distintas combinaciones pero no funciona bien de ninguna forma.
¿Sabreis decirme por qué?
¿Será que el transistor no es el correcto?
Saludos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 30, 2014)

Hola!

Invierte LDR y preset/resistencia. Si el LDR está conectado a VCC, ahora conectalo a GND y viceversa. Así debería ya funcionarte.

Salu2!!

O, para no desperdiciar el transistor de potencia, agrega un inversor con un transistor entre el colector de Q2 y la puerta del mosfet

Ver el archivo adjunto 112378


----------



## mandola (Jul 2, 2014)

Hola Domonation.
He hecho lo que me dices en primer lugar, y la LDR que va al positivo la he puesto en el negativo y no hace nada, en este caso ni se enciende la luz.
En cuanto al segundo caso de agregar un inversor con un transistor, como mis conocimientos de electronica son limitados, no sé lo que es eso.
Si puedes decirme como puedo hacerlo, te lo agradeceria.  
Estoy barajando la posibilidad de desistir de poner el transistor de potencia y dejar el rele que es como funciona, aunque yo queria hacerlo con el transistor para que el consumo sea menor que con el rele.
Saludos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 3, 2014)

Hola nuevamente 

Aquí te dejo el circuito original, ya con el inversor. Lo que pasa es que estaba analizando con más atención tu circuito y pues el relevador se accionaba cuando Q2 era polarizado. Pero ahora el relé cambia por una resistencia como carga para Q2, lo que permitirá cortar a Q3 cuando Q2 se polarice, de esta forma, al estar en corte Q3, el mosfet Q4 será polarizado por medio de R7. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 113178

Con esa nueva configuración debe funcionarte sin problemas 

Eso sí, como puse en el esquema, coloca un disipador de calor al mosfet si es necesario, y yo creo que no está de más ponerle uno pequeño. 

Salu2!!


----------



## mandola (Jul 6, 2014)

Hola Domonation.
Gracias a tu inestimable ayuda he podido conseguir lo que pretendia.
Funciona perfectamente, y no sabes lo contento que estoy.
Muchas gracias.

Como veo que esto me ha salido bien, tengo otro tema pendiente desde hace varios años, un circuito que me hicieron y no funciona bien, que si lo encuentro voy a ponerme con ello para ver si lo arreglo ahora que tengo tiempo porque me he jubilado. Era un sensor de presencia que lleva una termopila para que estuviese encendida una luz mientras detectara a una person aunque no se moviera, no como ocurre con los PIR de infrarrojos.

Si lo encuentro abrire un nuevo tema.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 6, 2014)

mandola dijo:
			
		

> Hola Domonation.
> Gracias a tu inestimable ayuda he podido conseguir lo que pretendia.
> Funciona perfectamente, y no sabes lo contento que estoy.
> Muchas gracias.
> ...



Ok 

Ese circuito que mencionas, se parece a uno que estaba diseñando pero que ahora quiero mejorar 
Sólo que el mío funcionaba de noche y tenía un retardo para no estar "jugando" con los relés para las lámparas que controlaria el circuito. Sólo que ahora ese circuito está pendiente porque falta el cable para transportar todas las señales, ya que el circuito de control está a 17 metros del bloque más lejano. 

Pero ahora lo que quiero hacer es mejorarlo y poner un comparador para todos los sensores y seleccionar un bloque a la vez, algo llamado "polling" en lo digital, ya que les "preguntará" a los sensores si detectaron algo, aunque quiero cambiar los sensores de infrarrojos a láser 

Estaría bien que compartas tu circuito para aportar ideas que puedan mejorarlo.

Salu2!!


----------



## mandola (Jul 9, 2014)

Hola.
Aquí pongo el esquema que me envió quien me hizo el circuito y que no funcionaba correctamente, ya que se encencia y apagaba continuamente sin que al parecer no hacia nada la termopila.
Yo confeccioné una placa PCB y lo monté con los mismos componentes que tenia el que me mandó para intentar ver si funcionaba, y fui escribiendo los valores en el esquema, ya que no venian puestos, a la vista de los componentes del circuito.
El mio tampoco funciona bien, y como yo no sé donde puede estar el fallo lo dejé olvidado, porque me dijo el que lo hizo que tendria que hacer otro nuevo haciendo pruebas, y me cobraba tambien los ensayos.Por eso lo dejé.
Ahora que veo hay personas en este foro que estan bien preparados, es por lo que me decido remover el asunto para ver si alguien puede mejorarlo para que funcione bién.
La idea que tenia yo para este aparato era que estando una persona, por ejemplo sentada leyendo, estuviera una luz encendida mientras la detectara el sensor estando sin moverse, y que al irse se apagara sin temporizador ni nada.
El que me lo hizo me dijo que sí se podia hacer con esta termopila, pero al final no funcionó.
Saludos.


----------



## reimer (Sep 10, 2014)

opamp dijo:
			
		

> Hola bejar en el 2N2907 tienes que intercambiar los pines E y C. En el triac tambien , intercambiar T1 x T2



hola, Disculpa como le cambio las patas al triac??????? me explicas????? con una imagen o algo


----------



## Scooter (Sep 11, 2014)

El conexionado de las patas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2014)

Tenés que intercambiar las dos primeras patas :


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 11, 2014)

Hola amigos! 
Una pregunta para quien haya armado ese circuito: Por lo que se ve en el video, a medida que se va oscureciendo o tapando el LDR, la lámpara va aumentando su luminosidad hasta que el triac llega al máximo de su conducción, ok? 
Ahora, eso no sería un problema para las lámparas fluorescentes por ejemplo? Me refiero a las ahorradoras o de bajo consumo espiraladas.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2014)

Lucho LP dijo:
			
		

> Ahora, eso no sería un problema para las lámparas fluorescentes por ejemplo? Me refiero a las ahorradoras o de bajo consumo espiraladas.
> Saludos!


 
Ni se te ocurra


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 11, 2014)

Lo suponía... Gracias por aclararlo.
Entonces para ese tipo de lámparas lo mas sensato sería utilizar el viejo y querido relay mecánico, no?

Otra pregunta para el circuito posteado: Hay un resistor de 100Ω que limita la corriente que atravesará el optotriac y activará el Gate del BT136.
Suponiendo que la tensión de red sea de 220VAC, la corriente sobre el gate va a ser de 2,2A??? 
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2014)

No , no tenés 220 V ahí , y fijate el datasheet , esa resistencia la he visto desde 56Ω a 1K , aunque los valores más comunes están estre 180 y 470Ω

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...a=X&ei=XNcRVJGtPM6wggTr1IKIAg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 11, 2014)

Es cierto lo que decís del valor de la resistencia, ahi estuve mirando el link. 
De todas maneras, sigo sin entender como es que no hay tanta tensión estando directamente conectada a la línea de 220VAC... podrías explicarme eso?
O sea, cual es el cálculo que se hace para saber que tensión hay en el gate con ese valor o cualquiera de resistencia.
Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2014)

Fijate cómo está hecho un tiristor (el triac es doble) :






El disparo del gate es de unos pocos milivolts y unos pocos miliamperes , es cómo la base de un transistor


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 11, 2014)

Ah Ok! Y entonces no podría omitirse la R en el gate?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2014)

No , porque lo pasás de miliamperes


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 11, 2014)

Correcto, acabo de entenderlo con tu ayuda y leyendo un poco mas el datasheet. Gracias! Siempre leo tus comentarios y siempre aprendo algo más.
Saludos!


----------



## sergiot (Sep 11, 2014)

No te olvides, que mas alla que se conecta a 220V la R y va al gate, cuando el triac entra en conducción es como que el t1 se une t2 y que a su ves el t2 tiene la R al gate, entonces todo tiene casi el mismo potencial, si medis con el tester con respecto a neutro de la línea, en t2 tendrías 220, en t1 casi los mismo y en el gate casi lo mismo que los otros, pero todo referenciado al neutro de la línea, si medis con respecto a t1 contra t2 y contra el gate la tensión es minima.


----------



## JTVinishan (Ene 24, 2015)

Hola disculpen yo no he podido conseguir el condensador 225... 
Algun otro reemplazo? Me dieron uno pero es de color negro y rectangular... es igual de 2.2uf a 250v funconara?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2015)

Si, va a funcionar, pero verifica que sea para *400V* o mas y que *NO* tenga polaridad


----------



## Hugo Arly (Jul 16, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Ni se te ocurra



Hola que tal, soy nuevo en el foro y estoy armando el circuito, sin embargo tengo varias preguntas que quisiera saber y que me gustaría me pudieras apoyar

¿porque no va a funcionar con los focos ahorradores?

Al realizar el circuito en la salida que va hacia el MOC nunca baja el voltaje a menos de 1.5 volts, siempre se encuentra en 2 volts como mínimo, ya realice el cambio de potenciomentro por uno de 100k pero ni asi logra bajar ese voltaje de 2 volts. Alguna sugerencia con el circuito o alguna modificacion que se le tenga que realizar

OJO: en lugar de usar el 2907 estoy usando el 2N3906. quedo atento y de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 17, 2015)

> ¿porque no va a funcionar con los focos ahorradores?



este si funciona, fijate las diferencias...


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/luz-nocturna-automatica.htm


----------



## psm2n3055 (Feb 7, 2016)

Buenas noches amigos, quisiera saber si alguien puede darme una mano con este circuito. el costo comercial con respecto al costo de armado es muy alto. 


basicamente es un fotocontrol. lo que no me agrada es que por lo general estos circuitos encienden cuando la luz de la tarde todavia es relativamente fuerte. mi idea seria modificarlo para que encienda cuando este lo mas oscuro posible o que tenga algun tipo de regulacion con algun preset. 

por alguna razon intente simularlo en proteus y no funciona como deberia. 

he buscado varios circuitos con ldr's para 12v y ninguno es tan sensible como yo necesito. todo encienden ahun existiendo luz. 

lo bueno de este circuito con respecto a los que hay en google es que.. sirve para todo tipo de lamparas tanto CFL y resistivas. 

ya que usa un relay con una fuente capacitiva.. 


alguien me podra decir si este diseño esta bien? 

lo saque de internet en donde una persona explico que hizo la ingenieria inversa del circuito comercial quedando de la forma en que adjunto en las fotos.. yo sinceramente no me doy cuenta..


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 7, 2016)

Aquí tienes uno.

Ver el archivo adjunto 139721


----------



## psm2n3055 (Feb 8, 2016)

*A*gradezco de antemano la colaboracion... 

*E*l circuito que adjuntás lo vi muchas veces.. lo descarté justamente por no usar relay.. las lamparas de bajo consumo no se comportan correctamente segun leí con triacs,,, y hay q*ue* prestar especial cuidado a la red snubber o como sea q*ue* le llamen... adem.as no hay valores de componentes...


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Feb 8, 2016)

Puedes también utilizar este circuito con amplificadores operacionales. En tu caso en particular bastaría con la salida digital para abrir la base de un transistor NPN que habilite el relé.

Ver el archivo adjunto 139724

Lo tenía diseñado para usar a 5V (originalmente para un microcontrolador) por lo que no sé cómo se comportará a 12V, pero no creo que requiera de demasiadas modificaciones.

Si necesitas más ayuda avisa. 

Abrazos.


----------



## psm2n3055 (Feb 8, 2016)

*B*uenas gracias por el aporte.. 

*Ta*mb*ién* se agradece.. estuve viendo circuitos justamente con operacionales.. pero para que complicarla si el comercial lleva un transistor 2 capacitores y demas.. pero el que yo colgue originalmente si lo simulo no funciona como deberia.. 

*L*a idea es seguir manteniendo el costo bajo.. y por sobre todo simple.. 

*Y*a que algo que es *Ta*mb*ién* muy importante es que funcionara con la fuente capacitiva.. estas no pueden entregar mucha corriente.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 8, 2016)

psm2n3055 dijo:
			
		

> buenas gracias por el aporte..
> 
> tmb se agradece.. estuve viendo circuitos justamente con operacionales.. pero para que complicarla si el comercial lleva un transistor 2 capacitores y demas.. pero el que yo colgue originalmente si lo simulo no funciona como deberia..
> 
> ...



El simulador *"es solo eso", *el circuito funciona.
Si quieres cambiar el parámetro de encendido, juega con las resistencias que puedes(220K, 33K) en uno ya armado.
Ten en cuenta que es primordial la ubicación con respecto a la entrada de luz que tendrá para que el conmutador funcione con mas o menor intensidad de luz.
Si necesitas otras características de lo que puede dar el esquema en sí, debes indefectiblemente cambiarlo por uno que se adapte a tus necesidades(tal vez no sea tan simple esquemáticamente hablando).
Particularmente creo que es de las cosas que no tienen tanta diferencia de precios entre lo que cuesta armarlo(en algunos casos es mas económico comprarlos echo que hacerlo uno) y lo que sale ya "listo" por lo que no invertiría tanto tiempo y esfuerzo en él. 

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 8, 2016)

Hola.

En la placa del circuito, no veo el resistor de 220K y el Zener.
¿Puedes indicar dónde están?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## psm2n3055 (Feb 8, 2016)

adjunto mas fotos del comercial





			
				ricbevi dijo:
			
		

> El simulador *"es solo eso", *el circuito funciona.
> Si quieres cambiar el parámetro de encendido, juega con las resistencias que puedes(220K, 33K) en uno ya armado.
> Ten en cuenta que es primordial la ubicación con respecto a la entrada de luz que tendrá para que el conmutador funcione con mas o menor intensidad de luz.
> Si necesitas otras características de lo que puede dar el esquema en sí, debes indefectiblemente cambiarlo por uno que se adapte a tus necesidades(tal vez no sea tan simple esquemáticamente hablando).
> ...



200$ contra 20$ es diferencia.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 8, 2016)

psm2n3055 dijo:
			
		

> adjunto mas fotos del comercial
> 
> 
> 200$ contra 20$ es diferencia.



$20 eso es lo que me cuesta el relay a mi pero a mas de 400Km...todavía lo tengo que traer y no sumo todo el resto de materiales y el tiempo, veo que tenes la posibilidad de comprar elementos a muy buen precio.
Suerte.

Ric.


----------



## J2C (Feb 8, 2016)

.



Yo gasto $20 en viajes de ida y vuelta a Capital para comprar los repuestos a buen precio !!!!!, y no vivo tan lejos.


Coincido con Ricbevi en lo que *expuso antes*.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2016)

ricbevi dijo:
			
		

> Si quieres cambiar el parámetro de encendido, juega con las resistencias que puedes(220K, 33K) en uno ya armado.


 
También te sugiero la posibilidad de agregarle una resistencia en paralelo al LDR y poner el LDR dentro de un tubito negro de unos 3 cm de largo

Saludos !


----------



## fausto garcia (Feb 8, 2016)

psm2n3055 dijo:
			
		

> he buscado varios circuitos con ldr's para 12v y ninguno es tan sensible como yo necesito. todo encienden ahun existiendo luz.
> 
> lo bueno de este circuito con respecto a los que hay en google es que.. sirve para todo tipo de lamparas tanto CFL y resistivas.
> 
> ...



Saludos compañeros

Hace unos días tenia pensado abrir un tema como este, pero siempre por razones de tiempo no lo hice.

Aquí les dejo este circuito el cual funciona excelentemente bien, tengo uno instalado y funcionando desde hace 13 años y lo único que le he cambiado ha sido el capacitor de la fuente, porque el que coloque primero era reciclado.

Ver el archivo adjunto 139741

Ver el archivo adjunto 139740

El circuito lo saque de aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/luz-nocturna-automatica.htm por lo cual no voy a describir el funcionamiento.

*El diseño no es mio, lo único que hice fue armar un pcb para echarlo a andar, espero que les sirva.* 

He utilizado diferentes tipos de LDR y con todos me ha funcionado igual, ya que para calibrar la sensibilidad con el preset ajusto el punto optimo del disparo(encendido de las luces).

Un punto a tomar en cuenta es como sugiere DOSMETROS colocar el LDR dentro de un pequeño tubo negro apuntando a la luz natural, cuidando que cuando enciendan las luces estas no interfieran con la luz que capta el LDR.

En el pcb el rele tiene mas terminales de lo comun, esto es por que algunos reles tienen los pines mas separados.


----------



## psm2n3055 (Feb 8, 2016)

fausto garcia dijo:
			
		

> Saludos compañeros
> 
> Hace unos días tenia pensado abrir un tema como este, pero siempre por razones de tiempo no lo hice.
> 
> Aquí les dejo este circuito el cual funciona excelentemente bien, tengo uno instalado y funcionando desde hace 13 años y lo único que le he cambiado ha sido el capacitor de la fuente, porque el que coloque primero era reciclado.


 

*É*ste circuito se alimenta con 220v? veo q*UE* en la pata 3 de 555 no hay transistor para el relay..?



			
				psm2n3055 dijo:
			
		

> este circuito se alimenta con 220v? veo q en la pata 3 de 555 no hay transistor para el relay..?


 
*M*e respondo a mi mismo viendo el circuito original.. usa tra*ns*fo*rmador* por ende el costo de incrementa mucho. en este caso si optaria por comprar uno ya hecho..

*E*l circuito comercial que yo colgue... *A*lguien puede pasar el circtuito esta bien sacado ese circuito? 

*C*omo para poder copiarlo..


----------



## psm2n3055 (Feb 9, 2016)

Gente: antes que todo, encontre lo que estaba buscando en este mismo foro!. y hace justamente lo que necesito que haga. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/fotocontrol-electronico-27027/


voy a armar este mismo circuito y les cuento.. 

cambiando el zener x 12v y el relay tmb. ya que de ellos dispongo a patadas. 


abrazo! espero que este aporte le sirva a alguien mas que este en la misma que yo.


----------



## psm2n3055 (Feb 9, 2016)

psm2n3055 dijo:
			
		

> Gente: antes que todo, encontre lo que estaba buscando en este mismo foro!. y hace justamente lo que necesito que haga.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/fotocontrol-electronico-27027/
> 
> ...




en cuanto lo tenga listo cuento como me fue.. por si a alguien le sirve. 

saludos!!1

adjunto una imagen nueva.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 9, 2016)

Hola.

Debe haber un resistor de 330K o más en paralelo con el capacitor de 0.47uF.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------

